# Spekulationen um Christinas Dekolleté



## Tokko (21 Feb. 2008)

*Spekulationen um Christinas Dekolleté*


20/2/2008 19:05 


​

Christina Aguilera war gestern zu Besuch bei der amerikanischen Ellen DeGeneres Show. Besser gesagt, ihre gigantischen Brüste hatten das Bedürfnis, sich zur Schau zu stellen und der zierlichen Sängerin blieb nichts anderes übrig, als sich deren Wunsch zu beugen.
Sie erzählte Ellen dieselbe Geschichte über die Party mit Penis-Ballons anlässlich der jüdischen Beschneidungszeremonie ihres Sohnes, die sie zuvor bereits auf Ryan Seacrests KIIS-FM-Radio-Show zum Besten gab, was nicht wirklich etwas ausmachte, weil vermutlich sowieso keiner darauf achtete, was sie zu sagen hatte, da jeder nur Augen für ihr gigantisches Dekolleté hatte.
Wir wissen ja, dass sie ihr Kind erst kürzlich auf die Welt brachte, doch angeblich spekulierten sogar die Angestellten darüber, ob ihre Brüste echt sind, bis Christina Ellen dann endlich erzählte, dass sie stillt, was dann wohl bedeutet, dass sie echt sind und dass die Männer im Bratman-Aguilera-Haushalt sich glücklich schätzen können.


----------

